# Lima ..need advice



## moldexman (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi

I just bought this LIMA ? loco, it needs a service . I am not sure what this model is called .

I want to remove the bogies for a clean etc but not sure how to do this ?

Thanks .. Mike


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

Mike, it's a fairly old Lima HO scale model of an Italian prototype;
http://mmiwakoh.de/Eigene Webs/lima-modellbahn/FS1 en.htm
I can't see any service sheets online anywhere but you may have more luck searching.


----------



## Howard1975 (Jan 6, 2014)

Mike, I might be able to help you. I have a very similar Lima locomotive. Mine is in a different color, blue. But otherwise it should be the very similar. You have a "8026 FS E646" locomotive. That means it's a class E646 electric locomotive, of the Italian State Railways (FS). 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FS_Class_E.646

You can see the models in the link that Martin (C1566) posted. Some of them include a diagram on how to take it apart. Look for the pictures which have the model number underlined, that will open up a pdf file, showing a service sheet. I don't have any service sheets or instructions for my locomotive, because I bought mine used. So that site is a help for me also. 

First of all, there should be two screws holding the body to the chassis, in the middle of the chassis on the bottom, in the middle of the chassis. They are hidden under the middle set of wheels, in the middle of the locomotive. Once those two screws are removed, you should be able to lift off the body from the chassis. Once body is removed, you will see more screws inside, mine has one screw holding the middle truck assembly and both chassis parts together, and a couple screws on the motor itself, to open the motor for maintenance. There are also more screws on the bottom plates (which hold the wheels inside the truck assemblies), so they can be cleaned and lubricated. 

Hope this helps.


----------

